# Can I safely install 245/40/18 on 18x7.5?



## screwloose45 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm able to get 4 BFG Geforce Super Sports for $100, their site; http://www.bfgoodrichtires.com/tire...ce-tires/g-force-super-sport-a-s/tire-details says the minimum wheel size for that tire is 8 inch. Basically, I'm poor, this is a really good deal, so my question is will I die if I mount these tires to a 7.5 inch wide wheel? 

Thanks.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

I ran a 245/45/17 on my stock 6 spoke TT rims on the rear was perfectly fine. No one liked it but it worked fine lol.


----------



## screwloose45 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah I've seen people run 245/45/17 or 245/45/18 on a 7.5, I'm just worried there might be too little sidewall at 245/40/18 to seat properly, or it not stay seated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

It is out of the spec for what BFG recommends. It isn't to say that it would not go on a 7.5", but many installers won't do it for liability reasons.


----------



## screwloose45 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks, yeah Tire Plus were ****ing dicks about it "IT ISN'T IN OUR BEST INTEREST TO DO THAT" and then proceeded to ignore me. Going to have a small shop do it tomorrow, see how it goes.


----------



## screwloose45 (Dec 9, 2008)

Maaaaaaan, I got them fitted and they look like **** lol. True monster truck status especially with my stock ride high. I'll get pic's later.


----------



## mr_a_logan (Dec 2, 2014)

lol any pics?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm going to assume that there will be some mad bubble.....curious to see a pic opcorn:


----------

